# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Firmware Enhancements to Marlin >  converting an old DaVinci 1.0 to a MKS Gen L V1.0 board

## jqueen

I am converting an old DaVinci 1.0 to a MKS Gen L V1.0 board
I am pretty sure all the wiring is correct, as everything seems to work correctly except the X and Y homing and end stops.
The end stops trigger when pressed by hand, but they do not do anything. The carriage just clicks and bangs up against them.
… My end stops are the 2 wire mechanical kind, but I just used the plugs I had, to make the connection work…. The end stops function correctly, and “open” is unpressed and ‘’triggered’’ is with the carriages pressed up against them.
Below is my current config and a pic of my board (just in case you need to see how it is wired)
I really would appreciate any help you could give, as I think the learning curve on this is steeper than I thought it would be, and now I’m stuck.

gen l wiring.jpg


```
//=============================Mechanical Settings===========================
//===========================================================================


// Uncomment the following line to enable CoreXY kinematics
// #define COREXY


// coarse Endstop Settings
#define ENDSTOPPULLUPS // Comment this out (using // at the start of the line) to disable the endstop pullup resistors


#ifndef ENDSTOPPULLUPS
  // fine endstop settings: Individual pullups. will be ignored if ENDSTOPPULLUPS is defined
   #define ENDSTOPPULLUP_XMAX
   #define ENDSTOPPULLUP_YMAX
   #define ENDSTOPPULLUP_ZMAX
   #define ENDSTOPPULLUP_XMIN
   #define ENDSTOPPULLUP_YMIN
   #define ENDSTOPPULLUP_ZMIN
#endif


#ifdef ENDSTOPPULLUPS
  #define ENDSTOPPULLUP_XMAX
  #define ENDSTOPPULLUP_YMAX
  #define ENDSTOPPULLUP_ZMAX
  #define ENDSTOPPULLUP_XMIN
  #define ENDSTOPPULLUP_YMIN
  #define ENDSTOPPULLUP_ZMIN
#endif


// The pullups are needed if you directly connect a mechanical endswitch between the signal and ground pins.
const bool X_MIN_ENDSTOP_INVERTING = false; // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
const bool Y_MIN_ENDSTOP_INVERTING = false; // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
const bool Z_MIN_ENDSTOP_INVERTING = false; // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
const bool X_MAX_ENDSTOP_INVERTING = false; // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
const bool Y_MAX_ENDSTOP_INVERTING = false; // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
const bool Z_MAX_ENDSTOP_INVERTING = false; // set to true to invert the logic of the endstop.
#define DISABLE_MAX_ENDSTOPS
//#define DISABLE_MIN_ENDSTOPS


// Disable max endstops for compatibility with endstop checking routine
#if defined(COREXY) && !defined(DISABLE_MAX_ENDSTOPS)
  #define DISABLE_MAX_ENDSTOPS
#endif


// For Inverting Stepper Enable Pins (Active Low) use 0, Non Inverting (Active High) use 1
#define X_ENABLE_ON 0
#define Y_ENABLE_ON 0
#define Z_ENABLE_ON 0
#define E_ENABLE_ON 0 // For all extruders


// Disables axis when it's not being used.
#define DISABLE_X false
#define DISABLE_Y false
#define DISABLE_Z false
#define DISABLE_E false // For all extruders


#define INVERT_X_DIR true    // for Mendel set to false, for Orca set to true
#define INVERT_Y_DIR true    // for Mendel set to true, for Orca set to false
#define INVERT_Z_DIR true     // for Mendel set to false, for Orca set to true
#define INVERT_E0_DIR false   // for direct drive extruder v9 set to true, for geared extruder set to false
#define INVERT_E1_DIR false    // for direct drive extruder v9 set to true, for geared extruder set to false
#define INVERT_E2_DIR false   // for direct drive extruder v9 set to true, for geared extruder set to false


// ENDSTOP SETTINGS:
// Sets direction of endstops when homing; 1=MAX, -1=MIN
#define X_HOME_DIR -1
#define Y_HOME_DIR -1
#define Z_HOME_DIR -1


#define min_software_endstops true //If true, axis won't move to coordinates less than HOME_POS.
#define max_software_endstops true  //If true, axis won't move to coordinates greater than the defined lengths below.


// Travel limits after homing
#define X_MAX_POS 237
#define X_MIN_POS -12
#define Y_MAX_POS 225
#define Y_MIN_POS -25
#define Z_MAX_POS 202
#define Z_MIN_POS -2


#define X_MAX_LENGTH (X_MAX_POS - X_MIN_POS)
#define Y_MAX_LENGTH (Y_MAX_POS - Y_MIN_POS)
#define Z_MAX_LENGTH (Z_MAX_POS - Z_MIN_POS)
```

----------

